# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acne model gezocht

## ashley90

Hoi allemaal!
Voor woensdag 23 januari zoek ik een acne-model, met minimaal 5 pukkels. Ik moet voor mijn opleiding een behandeling geven speciaal voor mensen die last hebben van acne. Mijn school is in leiden en ik woon zelf in Haarlem, dus als je in die omgeving woont kan je met mij meerijden of ik betaal je reiskosten. Ook bied ik aan dat als de behandeling helpt en je huid wat rustiger maakt dat ik een tweede behandeling gratis aan je geef in mijn salon aan huis. Ik heb mijn diploma voor schoonheidsspecialiste namelijk al, ik doe nu de vervolgopleiding. 
Als je interesse hebt dan hoor ik het graag
Groetjes Ashley.

----------


## Marleen

Hallo Ashley,

Heb je nog modellen kunnen vinden?

----------

